# Market strengthening here



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Prices slowly creeping up, but still deals to be had. Bought some 4x5 wrapped silage bales for $30/piece. 108 RFV. Cheap protein as we hit the coldest of the year.

http://www.rockvalleyhay.com/site/alfalfa-grass.html


----------

